# Just picked up 2002 Max, couple of issues.



## Roblee26 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hey just picked up a 02 GLE for cheap because it has a couple of issues. There is what sounds like lifter tick coming from the motor, its pretty loud and it increases with rpm. The car has had all of its oil changes on time and was maintained good through out its life, according to the oil change sticker thats on the windshield, the next ones due in roughly 300 miles. The car has a slight miss while sitting still, especially in drive. But it runs SOO good, very powerful and its pretty easy to go 50mph in a 30 zone by mistake, very responsive car... It could be a bad coil or anything since i haven't yet did any diagnosing yet. I searched the net and came across several 3.5 owners with this noise, some say these engines can make this noise when its nearing it next oil change and somepeople suggested switching to thicker oil. Besides the stand still miss, the car runs great, i bought the car knowing its a possibility i might have to toss another motor in it. Friday, im gonna change oil to mobil1 high mileage 10w 30 or 40, install new plugs and coils and go from there, any suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals or https://diyservicemanuals.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

The idle misfire (rough idle) could be due to any of the following:
* Dirty spark plugs. What brand of spark plugs are you using? You should be using OEM NGK plugs; other brands such as Champion or Bosch many times cause driveability problems in Nissan engines.
* A cam position sensor may be marginal.
* Incorrect fuel pressure. Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The reading at idle should be 51 psi.as follows:
* There may be a major intake system vacuum leak To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be 21 InHg. If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps. 
* Dirty fuel injector(s). Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron, Redline SL-1 or BG products 44K, through the system; give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job. 

The engine noise could be one of the following:
* - If the noise is really a lifter tick, by using the FSM, you can very easily check the valve lifter clearances.
* - It could be a low oil pressure issue. You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge. With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 14 psi
2000 RPM - 43 psi
* - The timing chain assembly could have a worn-out chain guide.
* - There could be a damaged rod bearing.
* - It could be a bad water pump or alternator bearing.


----------



## Roblee26 (Jul 1, 2019)

The only code current is a code for the fuel level sensor(gas hand always shows full). I don't know yet what kind of plugs are in the car as i just bought it, im gonna check first thing tomorrow. I have heard the rod bearing noise and timing chain noises on other 3.5s and this doesn't sound like one of them. And if the car was having oil pressure issues, wouldn't the light flicker on the dash?

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pressure warning light on the dash generally only comes on if there's zero pressure. It might be worth checking as a last resort if everything else checks OK.


----------



## Roblee26 (Jul 1, 2019)

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roblee26 (Jul 1, 2019)

I just recorded and uploaded this video, let me know what you think.

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds very much like valve lifter clatter. Like I stated previously, if the noise is really a lifter tick, by using the FSM, you can very easily check the valve lifter clearances.


----------

